# Duplication d'une page en un onglet.



## BobbyO (10 Mars 2010)

Salut 

Voila ma question n'est pas compliquée ! Comment faire pour dupliquer une page en un onglet ? Je m'explique : je suis par exemple sur la page de ce forum, et je voudrai la "copier-coller" en un onglet, pour au final avoir deux onglets de la même page !
J'espère m'être fait compris 

Merci à tous.


----------



## Sly54 (10 Mars 2010)

Je cliquerai sur le plus (+) de la barre des onglets, à droite (ou bien cmd-clic) et je ferai un copier -coller de mon lien (à condition que dans les pref le cmd-clic soit bien affecté à la création d'un nouvel onglet).

Autrement pas d'idée.


----------



## drs (10 Mars 2010)

pas mieux: copier de l'adresse dans la barre d'url, POMME-T pour ouvrir un nouvel onglet et copiage de l'adresse.


----------



## tantoillane (10 Mars 2010)

Ou encore : déplacer légèrement le fenêtre que l'on veut mettre en onglet. Et faire un clic-déplacé de la petite icône qui se trouve juste à gauche de l'adresse vers la droite du dernier onglet de l'autre fenêtre.


----------

